# Baby, Your Coming Home



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

The story of a girl and her horse, how hard it was only seeing the horse of her dreams once a week and the day he arrived. The story is based on Chinga and I. Let me know if you want me to continue.
~~~~~~
They pulled in the drive way, had made it inside with no help from those electric gates. She had just been about to ask her father why they needed electric gates when she saw the horses, each of them had neat summer rugs with their names written on them in neat cursive writing. Or they ran around in grassy paddocks freely. She smiled. One of these horses were named Chance, he was a 15 hand *Thoroughbred *ex-race horse. He was a light gray color that almost looked white. He wasn’t like the normal race horse or ex-race horse anyway, he was super quite and amazing to ride. 

She searched around for a horse that had “Champ” on their rug or a grey horse. She found many amazing horses, but no Champ or grays. She leaned into the front seat, she saw her father had a smile on his face. This was unusual when he was looking at horses. The car pulled up and the girl got out, her aunty and father got out and stretched their legs. 
The girl saw the horse’s owners who she had spoken to many times on the phone and knew through her fathers work. 
“Come meet Chinga,” the owners said as they lead the girl over to a paddock that didn’t have as much grass in it. The paddock had two young, skinny *Thoroughbreds*in it they stood close together. They were bay and looked nothing like the horses her father and the owner had told her about.
“Dad?” The girl asked looking up to her father for an explanation.
“Maddie, this is Chinga we made up the whole grey thing because we wanted it to be a surprise,” He replied looking at his daughter as one of the bays, the taller one came over and sniffed his arm that he had resting on the fence.
“Okay,” Maddie replied, this is all she had to say.
“Hey buddy, your looking for another carrot aren’t you well Maddie’s got one in the car for after your ride if you’re good,” He said rubbing the horse on the forehead.
This shocked Maddie, she’d never seen her father act like this with a horse. She knew that her dad had been coming and giving Chinga carrots when he came to pick the guys up for work but Chinga looked so sweet with him.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Not sure why Thoroughbred came up in bold.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Maddie looked over the horse, he was a dull bay. He had no spirit in his eyes. Maddie thought that he was going to be a boring, lazy horse that she would never be able to just let him go and he would run.

The owners walked off, she had heard her dad talking to them but she hadn’t been listening. They came back with a saddle, saddle blanket and a bridle. He had a dullish saddle blanket. It had the wonderful colour of grey. Maddie then decided that he was going to have a bright saddle blanket if he became hers.

She watched as the owners saddled him up, he stood quietly while they did up his girth. There was only one problem, he hated the bit. He threw his head as high as he could and tried to back away. Maddie sighed. She’d dealt with horses who didn’t like the bit before and she knew how hard it was to get them to like the bit. 

It was time for Maddie to mount, the owners had said he stood quietly while people mounted, but to make sure Maddie held her reins firmly. She bounced on the ground one, two, three, go. She mounted like an idiot. Chinga threw his ears back and pranced around. 

“Steady boy, Steady,” She said to him giving him a pat. 

Soon after that he quieted down, Maddie felt like an idiot she could imagine her sister saying “Way to make an entrance”. Maddie asked for a walk, she could feel everyone’s eyes on her. Maddie wasn’t worried she had ridden in gymkhanas and competitions.

Maddie asked for the trot, she sat a few strides then started to rise. She looked down at his leg, she saw she had gotten the right lead. Wow he must be wonder horse. She trotted him around a bit in both directions, doing sitting and rising trot. She liked his trot, he was trippy even with contact but responded to leg well. Maddie asked for a walk and walked him back over to his owners.

“What do you thing Mads?” Asked her dad.
“Yeah his a lovely horse,” She replied, she had enjoyed the ride but she wasn’t sure if he was the horse for her. He needed a lot of work and she wasn’t sure if she was ready for it.

Maddie took him back out, she enjoyed talking to him, it seemed as though he liked it when she talked to him as well. “Would you like to go for a canter boy?” Maddie asked him. She decided not to he was an ex-race horse and was very forward moving. She didn’t know him well and didn’t want to end up with a bolting or bucking horse on her first ride.


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

Great story...you should be famous


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Bumping This Up!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

This is a great story write more!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, I've written 7 typed pages but I'm not sure if I'll post it.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

Is this story just for personal enjoyment or..?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Maddie took him back out, she enjoyed talking to him, it seemed as though he liked it when she talked to him as well. “Would you like to go for a canter boy?” Maddie asked him. She decided not to he was an ex-race horse and was very forward moving. She didn’t know him well and didn’t want to end up with a bolting or bucking horse on her first ride, she could just imagine it.
____________________________________________________________________
　
After she had walked him out her aunty hoped on and took him for a quick trot. She liked him, Maddie wasn’t to worried about what she thought he would be her horse not her aunties. Although she was a very good horse rider and brilliant horse women so she took note of what she had to say.
Her aunty dismounted and handed her the reins. Maddie knew what this meant she got to untack and groom. She was happy about this it meant that she could really get to know Chinga. He stood quietly with no one holding him as she rolled up her stirrup irons. She walked him over to the fence, his owners were standing there, watching. Well one of them the other one had snuck inside with father and was eating breakfast with her dad.

“Do you want a hand?” asked his owner.
“No thanks I’m right,” Maddie replied as she slipped his dull purple halter over his head. She undid the nose band took his bridle off.

Maddie then walked around behind him placing her hand on his rump as she went. She undid the girth and rapped it up in the stirrup iron before taking his saddle and saddle blanket off. Chinga had broken a lite sweat. Maddie was surprised, he had worked quite hard and from what she knew he had been out of work for awhile. Maddie herself had become very hot.
“I guess its because I ride in an indoor arena hey boy?” Maddie asked him as she rubbed his fore head. He enjoyed this a lot, Maddie could tell because when she stopped rubbing he would rub on her asking her for more.

“Do you want to give him a biscuit of hay?” Asked the owner, Maddie had nearly forgotten she was there. 
“Yeah sure that would be nice,” Maddie replied as she opened her pink grooming kit and took out a curry comb. She started brushing, she listened and heard the sound of the gate open and then close again.
The owner soon returned with two biscuits of hay, one for Chinga and one for the other horse Choco. Chinga’s was put into his feed bin and he wandered over to it. Maddie picked up her grooming kit and followed. He munched on his hay as she brushed him, making sure all the sweat had been brushed away and all the dirt was off.

Soon it was eleven o’clock, Chinga had finished his hay and had still stood there in the warm sun while Maddie brushed him. She had brushed his tail and mane, cleaned out his feet and was now working on his legs. He had obviously found a huge mud puddle and wondered through it several times. Maddie smiled to herself as she brushed away, he was so patient, even when Maddie accidentally brushed a little to hard he still stood quietly, not kicking out at her. 

She looked at her watch it was now eleven thirty, Chinga had wandered off grazing and she was packing up her grooming kit. Maddie looked down at herself, she was covered in horse hair and dirt. Maddie walked over to the gate and opened it, making sure she shut it properly behind her. She then walked over to her dads car and placed her grooming kit in it. Maddie breathed in, she smelt what she loved horses and fresh air. Her dad and aunty came outside her dad with orange juice in hand. She smiled at him, he smiled back.

“Maddie you smell like a horse,” He announced as he got close to her.
“No dad, I smell like Chinga,” She corrected him as she opened her door.
“Aha that’s nice,” Her dad replied handing the glass back to the owners as he said his goodbyes.

“Thanks for having us Kelly,” Maddie said smiling. 
“No problem and come back anytime Chinga really likes you,” Kelly replied. 
“We will!” Maddie said before hoping in the car.
After they had dropped her aunty home Maddie had moved into the front seat. Also known to them as “first class”. Maddie looked out the window, smiling at every horse trailer she saw.
“Hey dad imagine when we bring Chinga home and some little girl will say daddy look there is a pony in there,” Maddie said as she counted the fifth horse float.

“So you really like him?” Her dad asked as he focused on the road.
“Yep I adore him,” Replied Maddie before going into a day dream about galloping up and down hills bareback on Chinga.
The next day was a Monday, Maddie got dressed in her blue uniform in record time. Once she had arrived at school she went to the spot that she had arranged to meet her best friend Lauren. Maddie watched as the children got out of their cars and were met by their friends. After about ten minutes of waiting Lauren finally arrived.
“Lauren!” Maddie yelled jumping off the bench she had been sitting on and rushing over to Lauren.

“Did you try out Champ?” Lauren asked wanting to know everything. Maddie explained the whole Chinga/Champ thing to Lauren. 
“He sounds amazing,” Lauren said once Maddie was finished telling Lauren about Chinga, although Lauren didn’t ride and she thought that anything that had four legs and a tail that went neigh was amazing.

“Yeah his a wonderful horse and he has got great potential and an awesome personality,” Maddie said as the bell rang to go into class. 
All through class Maddie thought about Chinga, riding him, grooming him and how well he stood when she untacked him. There was one thing that bothered her about him. His weight. He was quite under weight and ribby, but for a Thoroughbred this wasn’t unusual most Thoroughbreds were ribby. From what Maddie had heard putting weight on horses was a very long and difficult process. 

A few days later Maddie went to see Chinga again. She was going to groom, feed and ride him. First off her dad managed to set the alarm off on the gates and lock them up. Once they finally got inside and past the gates Maddie saw Chinga and Choco grazing in their paddock. The sun was shining down on Chinga’s coat in a way that made him shine but at the same time it made you see the dirt. 

“Hey Chinga,” Maddie said walking over to the fence of the paddock that he shared with Choco. In one hand she held her grooming kit and in the other she carried a carrot broken up into two pieces. Maddie lent against the top, white railing of the fence. She watched Chinga walk over to her, he looked like he had just woken up. Maddie held the carrot out on her palm, out of magic Chinga found a lively trot and trotted over to her. 

Maddie shut her hand so he couldn’t snatch it from her. He started to sniff her closed hand, once he realised he couldn’t get to it he started to nip at it in a playful way. Maddie gave up one piece of the carrot. She giggled at him as he chomped on his one piece of carrot. He nickered for more.

“Later boy,” Maddie said smiling at him. She walked down the fence line towards the jumped the fence, apart from the fact that it was electric. Chinga followed her down the fence line wanting the rest of the carrot. Maddie reached the gate opened it and double checked she closed it. After being on farms for so long this had become a habit.

Maddie walked over to Chinga and fed him the rest of his carrot. She then opened her grooming kit, she took out his favourite brush the curry comb. He loved the feel of the curry on his rump. She curried him over and then picked up her soft body brush, she did his face and body. She looked down at his legs once again he had covered them in mud. She worked hard on them making sure she got as much of the mud off as she could. She then worked on his mane and tail, she stepped back to have a look at her master piece. He shone in the sunlight from head to hoof. But this time he didn’t have that dirt on him, he looked stunning. Even if she said do herself.

“You want to take him for a ride?” asked Kelly walking out carrying his purple halter and a black lead rope. 
“Yeah that would be great!” Maddie said walking over to Kelly to get his halter. Instead of standing where he was or wandering off grazing he followed her. Maddie didn’t realize until she reached Kelly took his halter and turned around to put it on him. Maddie smiled at him and ruffled his mane. She put his halter on loosely and led him over to the fence.
She reached for his bridle this was the first time she had tacked him up. So she wanted to do things slowly as she wanted to know exactly how he reacted. She had seen him being tacked up and knew that he didn’t like getting his bit put it. She told him how much of a good boy he was and he let her put the bit straight into his mouth.

“Good Boy!” Maddie exclaimed giving him a big hug. She was really happy that he had taken the bit from her so easily. She looked down at the bit and noticed that it was a happy mouth bit. Maddie couldn’t remember what bit he had used last time she rode him, she felt bad this is something she should have payed attention to. next was the saddle, she placed the saddle blanket on him. She did it slowly watching his ears for signs of discomfort. He took it well, Maddie praised him and promised him a huge brush after there ride. 

Next was the saddle, Maddie placed it onto of the saddle blanket making sure she had put it in the right spot. He didn’t even flinch. Next was the girth. Maddie did it up one notch at a time. When it got tighter he would bite at his lead rope, Maddie wasn’t worried about this. She had seen it in many horses, from top grade show ring horses to bombproof ponies and trail horses.


----------

